

Turn mailing list sign-ups immediately into paying customers - Nick5a1
http://42insights.com/turn-mailing-list-sign-ups-immediately-into-paying-customers/

======
tnorthcutt
Great advice. If you're just starting this, don't get hung up on the
automation steps at the end; just change your welcome email, and go from
there. If you have such a big list that you need to automate the scheduling
etc., then deal with it when it's a problem. Don't let fiddling with that get
in the way of acting now.

~~~
Nick5a1
Good point. The first step should always be to implement the process.
Automating it from the get go can result in more effort than it's worth, when
you decide to change and iterate on the process as you move forward.

